# Dyvi Sigma / Treasure Driller



## Johnny Spring (Jul 4, 2012)

I worked on Sigma from abt '81 to '86 and TPSL Driller from abt '90 to '91. would like to catch up with anyone that was there around that time.


----------



## Peter Trodden (Dec 3, 2009)

*Dyvi Sigma.*

Hello Johnny,
I left the Dyvi Gamma in '87 and joined the D/Sigma in Delfzile,Holland were She had been layed up for months. After a 2week overhaul we towed out to the Danish sector to Drill 2 holes for Phillips Petroleum and 2 for Maersk,crew change out off Esbjerg 3weeks on,and 3 off. I have an old company magazine (Stikket ,85) and recognise some of the names that you worked with and were still there for those jobs. As you know,the crew was a United Nations set up with so many languages in the mess-room but the Catering Dept, was new and all UK. Some of the names I remember from that job. John Reynolds,Joe Fleming(Rig Supers) John Hansen(Kiwi Medic) Rudy Mueller(Driller) Charlie Moore(Ass,Driller) Manfred Hauber(Cr,Op)but no Jonathan Spring (Derrickman)(Wave) you must have moved on by then. After those holes were done,the next contract was in the N/Sea off Yarmouth but not for me,there was better pay and easier work offshore than Roustabouting on a Drill Rig,and I found plenty over the following years. It was a great experience,and I'm glad I did it.
ttfn Peter T.(Pint)


----------



## Johnny Spring (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for your reply. I think you're right, you joined after I had moved on. After working on Sigma, took a break for a few years (work and travel) and then went back and joined TPSL and got a job on Treasure Driller.

A few more names that you may remember - Stein Kristoffersen (may not be spelled correctly), Russ Vandersteen, Bjorn Abrahamson (welder), Carl Donoclift, Od-Eric Abrahamson, Lee Strongman, Peter Duggan (Superintendent). It was Peter who got Charlie Moore and I jobs in the beginning. At one point the entire deck-crew was either Irish or from Gt. Yarmouth via Ken Costly (Peter's back-to-back). Another mad character was a kiwi by the name of Paul Jenkins. Was John Belka still there (night pusher) I had a real blast out there. Will try to rack my brains for a few more names, but age is against me. I remember Rudi Muller (a real gent and very interesting character) 

From Treasure Driller, wld like to track whereabouts of Brian Raitt (my driller). All I can remember is he lived in a village called Forfar in Scotland.

Regards, Johnny


----------



## SIMMO TW (Feb 19, 2013)

Johnny Spring said:


> I worked on Sigma from abt '81 to '86 and TPSL Driller from abt '90 to '91. would like to catch up with anyone that was there around that time.


Hi Johnny,
Please take a gander at my recent profile and blog about Dyvi and Stena rigs
Peter Trodden's blog mentioned quite a few names that had me smiling

cheers
Tony Simmons


----------



## SIMMO TW (Feb 19, 2013)

Peter Trodden said:


> Hello Johnny,
> I left the Dyvi Gamma in '87 and joined the D/Sigma in Delfzile,Holland were She had been layed up for months. After a 2week overhaul we towed out to the Danish sector to Drill 2 holes for Phillips Petroleum and 2 for Maersk,crew change out off Esbjerg 3weeks on,and 3 off. I have an old company magazine (Stikket ,85) and recognise some of the names that you worked with and were still there for those jobs. As you know,the crew was a United Nations set up with so many languages in the mess-room but the Catering Dept, was new and all UK. Some of the names I remember from that job. John Reynolds,Joe Fleming(Rig Supers) John Hansen(Kiwi Medic) Rudy Mueller(Driller) Charlie Moore(Ass,Driller) Manfred Hauber(Cr,Op)but no Jonathan Spring (Derrickman)(Wave) you must have moved on by then. After those holes were done,the next contract was in the N/Sea off Yarmouth but not for me,there was better pay and easier work offshore than Roustabouting on a Drill Rig,and I found plenty over the following years. It was a great experience,and I'm glad I did it.
> ttfn Peter T.(Pint)


Hi Peter,
Some very familiar names there……lots of characters for sure.
Please have a look at my profile where I list some rigs you may remember
Times have certainly changed since we were on the Dyvi rigs. 
Ive got a few funny stories to tell which may jog your memory
Its hard to put names to faces but Im sure you will remember me if you saw a picture!

cheers
Tony Simmons (The oldest Storeman in town)


----------



## Johnny Spring (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Tony and Peter,
Good to see another post. I think I've got some photos (snap-shots) of some of the motley crew. I'll see if I can find them and make a scan. It's weird, but still miss the life there, I think it's cos altho the work was hard the life (at that time) I had zero responsibility - family kids what a joke that was, now married with 5 kids. Eeek what happened?


----------



## Johnny Spring (Jul 4, 2012)

If you guys know of any more info, please let me know. Maybe we could charter som laid-up rig and put the old crew together. How do I find your profiles / blogs?


----------



## Johnny Spring (Jul 4, 2012)

OK have just figured it out. Good to see you both still at sea, let me know if theres any jobs going, might need it if the economy here keeps going the way it is. Will add pix as soon as I can


----------



## SIMMO TW (Feb 19, 2013)

Well I'm in fits of laughter now……maybe we could come up with a film script
Armageddon 2 - Veterans Recalled.
I can just see all of us lot getting together on a laid up rig…I bet we could get it going as well.

Do you remember Siggy Chief Engineer and Albert Strongman the Rig Manager
They were always good for a laugh.

You probably wouldnt believe how life is offshore now.

Im on the Stena Forth, 6th generation Deepwater Drillship.. We never used to use such terms. We have Internet cafes, multiple gyms, single bed ensuit cabins. Probably sounds like a cruise ship to you instead of a Drillship. I'll post some photos later. You will probably want to get back offshore!

cheers
Tony


----------



## simmo senior (Jul 12, 2013)

*Motley Crew photo's*

How's tricks Johnny............It's been a while....I was wondering if you found any pics of the "motley crew" who were on onboard Dyvi Sigma.

I'm thinking about who I can put in my future best seller 

"A way of life...30 years of memories in the Offshore Drilling Industry"

you could be in chapter 13 - The East Anglian Connection.........

I already have advanced orders for 3..........


cheers
simmo senior


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Johnny Spring said:


> I worked on Sigma from abt '81 to '86 and TPSL Driller from abt '90 to '91. would like to catch up with anyone that was there around that time.


Hi Johnny, I remember you on the Tr Driller, I was Rig Mechanic on it for about 8 months in 1991.
Cheers
Martin Perry.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 11, 2009)

Did a couple of trips on the Treasure Hunter. Was that a relative of the Driller or the same rig renamed. Think it was about 88 or so!!


----------

